# The Amazing Race - All-Stars - Ep. 1 - 2/18/07 *SPOILERS*



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow, surprised no one started this yet!

Poor John Vito and Jill...lost their way right out of the race. What, it couldn't be Mirna and Schmirna, or Dave and Mary - aka "We already won just by meeting Rob-n-Ambuh"?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Classic line: "Peru is Beautiful. I am sure it is, but we are in Ecuador!"


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Mirna had more makeup on than the Clowns do mid-act. Seriously. She was a freak.

Definitely some suspense already. Most teams a getting my nerves already, especially

Kevin & Drew
Rob & Ambuh
Terry & Ian
Hillbillies


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I'm glad David & Mary are still in. Seems they got a little smarter about not telling everyone everything.

I didnt think John Vito & Jill would be out right away.

And didn't Drew (isnt he the one that fell?) look like he was about to die the whole race? Something didn't seem right with him.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

NJChris said:


> And didn't Drew (isnt he the one that fell?) look like he was about to die the whole race? Something didn't seem right with him.


He was the one that got injured during their first race, wasn't he? You'd think he would've tried to lose a little weight by now.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Inundated said:


> What, it couldn't be Mirna and Schmirna, or Dave and Mary - aka "We already won just by meeting Rob-n-Ambuh"?


I'm sure they'll get eliminated soon. They're taking up their usual places at the back of the pack, and it's only a matter of time before their luck runs out.

Surprised that Uchenna and Joyce finished so low in the pack. It doesn't really matter until the end, but still.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

Wasn't this ep supposed to be two hours? Did I miss something?


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I didn't like Kevin and Drew as much as I thought I would. I only saw their season in GSN reruns, though, so my perspective may not be the same.

I still don't like Mirna and Schmirna. And they must have been told somewhere after their season that "rapido" was cute, as they said it roughly 30 times in this episode.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I did love the line from Cha-Cha-Cha - "we've heard of Rob-n-Ambuh, of course, we live on this planet". 

I wonder if the Rob-n-Ambuh Obsession will become as much a factor in this season as it was in TAR7, at least early on? It doesn't seem like it's really as big a deal this time...maybe because it's kind of hypocritical coming from 10 other teams who've already been on national TV.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

At least there are no alpha male teams. The only problem w/ that is that Rob & Amber are the closest to an Alpha team.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I had to come see who came in last! I have Tivo Recording problems on Sundays, too many things to record, and I missed the end of the show. I seriously wish I had two dual tuner tivos at the moment!!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Here's hoping Team Guido outwit and humilate Boston Dummy.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

They really use the term "All Stars" loosely.



Pathetic stuff from many teams...

"Gee, I wonder if one flight might connect somewhere?" 



Oh, and I'd like to root for someone named Drew, but he didn't seem much the competitor.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

I really wish they'd have taken a cue from Big Brother Allstars and let the public vote for who we wanted to see as real "All Stars". I can't stand half of the teams, especially Kevin & Drew, Mirna and Charla, and Rob & Amber. 

I don't remember a lot about Keven and Drew from before, but Drew does seem to be a whine-bag. I'd feel bad for him if I believed for a second that he really was this accident-prone, but it seemed to me that he was really milking everything (he acted like it was his leg that was hurt, then switched to the shoulder...when that didn't gain him sympathy, he gave up and said it felt better) and whining a lot. After racing with him the first time, you have to wonder why Kevin would drag his sorry butt around the world again. 

Early on rooting for:
1. Beauty Queens (again)
2. Euchena & Joyce ('cuz I liked 'em last time)
3. and I kinda like the gay guys who used to be labled "Best Friends" (the ones who came in 2nd this leg), even though I must have missed their original season.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I missed Team Guido first time around.

Tonight they didn't bug me. Seemed good natured, had fun, etc. I don't like the team name, but they seemed fine.

So what made people dislike them their first time? Too affectionate? Played mean? Got lucky?


----------



## cyke93 (Jan 29, 2004)

none of the teams stood out for me, maybe except the blondes cuz i watched their season.. in fact i ONLY watche their season lol


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Kevin and Drew aren't very likeable are they? They weren't great racers before from what I can remember.

I want to like Mary and Dave but she is just horrid to him. I would never talk to my husband like that! White trash and a b!tch, not a good combo!

Edit to add: I still LOVE cha cha cha, the way they played their original race was priceless!


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

uncdrew said:


> I missed Team Guido first time around.
> 
> Tonight they didn't bug me. Seemed good natured, had fun, etc. I don't like the team name, but they seemed fine.
> 
> So what made people dislike them their first time? Too affectionate? Played mean? Got lucky?


Too Gay


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

I'm not very happy with the selection of teams here. It seems that many of them were placed in the "All Star" category for the sole purpose of pissing off the viewers. I can understand why Rob and Amber were invited back -- they finished in second and they're "CBS Royalty", but Team Kentucky? Myrna and Schmyrna? The two guys who look like they're about to die out there after half a leg? 

Personally, I've had more than enough of the Blondes, too. It's too soon to see some of these teams again. 

And this is hardly a group of All Stars -- only one winning team and a couple of runner-ups. The rest of them are 4th-6th place finishers. 

How can you do All Stars and not have Jonathan and Victoria, Flo and Zach, Freddy and Kendra, Chip and Reichen, Colin and Christie? 

This has the potential to be nearly as bad as the Family Edition season.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So far I am tired of Mirna (She's the tall one, right?) She annoys the heck out of me. She is using a foreign accent when speaking English to the foreigners.

I am sick of Mary & Dave already too. She is such a ***** to him.

And I might be the only one rooting for Rob-n-Ambuh! They are the best racers!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I only started watching from TAR7...so I'm new to many of the teams...but the two fat guys from NY might be even worse than team Kentucky...and that's saying something! 

I still love the beauty queens...too bad we already lost one eye candy!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> How can you do All Stars and not have Jonathan and Victoria, Flo and Zach, Freddy and Kendra, Chip and Reichen, Colin and Christie?


Aside from HWSNBN and his painful wife... I would bash my own head into a wall repeatedly before watching them again...

I'd have to agree with most of your list. The problem could just be that the folks were either not available or not interested. Or, they're not together or don't want to be together for this race.

There has to be an explanation for Dave and Mary being on.

Colin and Christie are a notable absent team. I didn't really like them, but they'd be a much better and more competitive choice than many of these people. Kris and Jon? Another popular team which would have been a good addition. And if you're gonna stock up the "Hot Female" teams, why not Lena and Kristy, who got everyone's sympathy for drawing the bad, uh, straw at the hay roll?



> This has the potential to be nearly as bad as the Family Edition season.


I'm not sure I'd go that far, yet, but...fully half the teams are weak or not as interesting as other possible teams.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> So what made people dislike them their first time? Too affectionate? Played mean? Got lucky?


I only caught them in the GSN reruns, but...

Basically, Team Guido was overconfident, sneaky and two-faced (four faced?).

By the time they hit Alaska, there were folks wishing they'd be stuck there for good!

One particular incident involved them basically shoving themselves in front of another team in a line, I believe at a train station.

One thing I remember about them from something in tonight's opener - they always made a big deal about knowing where they were going. They did it again going to the Miami airport.

In their first season, in France, they lost no opportunity to remind everyone (including viewers) that they'd lived in Paris, and had the advantage because they were basically natives.

Yeah, guys, we get it!

I didn't get as big a negative vibe out of them, overall, in this show. Yet.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I only started watching from TAR7...so I'm knew to many of the teams...but the two fat guys from NY might be even worse than team Kentucky...and that's saying something!


Kevin and Drew became popular, if I remember right. I remember when they did a cameo appearance in Family Edition, and everyone was all excited about it.

My "start" season was TAR5, tho.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

ChaChaCha are still my all-time favorites. Good attitude and good racers.

No matter what you think of their spotlight hogging, you have to admit that Romber knows how to run the Race.

Kevin & Drew aren't the same team they were in 2001.


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Kevin and Drew became popular, if I remember right. I remember when they did a cameo appearance in Family Edition, and everyone was all excited about it.
> 
> My "start" season was TAR5, tho.


I think that's backwards. People were all excited about it because Kevin and Drew were popular.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Inundated said:


> ...
> My "start" season was TAR5, tho.


Season 5 is when I started watching too.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

So which team is Cha Cha Cha? I'd heard of them before...is that the team that I liked that came in second tonight?

My guess about why so many of the teams listed as "why didn't they have these teams" is due to break-ups. Most, if not all of those teams are no longer together (and probably not on speaking terms).

Why oh why couldn't Reichen race again?! I don't care who his partner would be...I'd be glued to the tv. :0(


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

katbug said:


> So which team is Cha Cha Cha? I'd heard of them before...is that the team that I liked that came in second tonight?


Yes, Danny & Oswald.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I did watch the "my ox is broken" video on you tube...that was fantastic...I wish that team was on this show...


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Freshman JS said:


> I think that's backwards. People were all excited about it because Kevin and Drew were popular.


Yeah, that's what I meant. I just didn't remember enough of them from their original season to know why they were so popular by the time Family Edition hit.

I'm not really impressed with them in this one.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think Inundated's right. They probably made a list of "all stars" and several couldn't -participate for various reasons. So we get what we get. 

I still like Uchenna and Joyce but I do have a problem with one team having already one once.


----------



## TIVOSciolist (Oct 13, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Poor John Vito and Jill...lost their way right out of the race.


I was surprised by the pants that Jill wore, which looked they had a sort of camouflage design.

There are some foreign countries where you don't want to be wearing semi-military style clothing.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Looks like Terri had some work done.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I so badly wanted Phil to tell Kevin and Drew that they were team #X, and then say "but I'm sorry to tell you that you will be billed $20,000US for completely destroying your car" What a couple of lazy jerks. 

yeah, yeah, there is an argument that if they had changed the tire they may have been eliminated, but that didn't seem to be in their decision to just drive on. The whiner just said he wasn't going to change the tire right then.. It's too bad , I liked Kevin and Drew when they were first on, they were one team I was actually going to root for based on my recollection of their first race. Now, the come in just barely above the hillbillys on my scorecard.


upon further reflection, I may have confused this Kevin and Drew with the clown team, now those guys I liked. (and not in a Team Guido sort of way)


----------



## Hippster (Nov 28, 2001)

Anyone have a torrent of this? I didn't think to pad thinking I was safe since football was over.... WRONG.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Inundated said:


> I'd have to agree with most of your list. The problem could just be that the folks were either not available or not interested. Or, they're not together or don't want to be together for this race.


Or they were available and interested, but wanted too much money to appear.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Gotta love John Vito's comments about team Romber, something like, "I'm a little tired of Rob and Amber, and I bet so is the rest of America."  :up: SLAM!

I was amazed Kevin and Drew's jeep went across that log bridge as easily as it did, not to mention the rest of the national park. Kevin and Drew don't seem to be terribly "into" this race very much. They project very little energy, like they're bored or wish they hadn't agreed to race again. I was even wondering if the falling down knee injury was overplayed to justify an early race exit later on.

I'm surprised and disappointed that Uchenna and Joyce are having marital problems even apart from the fertility thing. They seem like two people who could have good relationships. 

Only a one hour premiere episode this time, and only a one hour finale episode last time. Is the Amazing Race franchise on its way out? I hope not, although, it could use a makeover to some degree. That opening has been done so many times.

Go Team Cha-cha-cha! :up:


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was a big Kevin and Drew fan in their first Season - they were really funny (comments like the "Peru is Beautiful. I am sure it is, but we are in Ecuador!"), and they are very "New Yawk"  But they seem a lot older and more tired - I don't think they will last very long.

Mirna and Shmirna bug the crapola out of me.

Oh, and the Guido's were reviled because they came about as close to cheating as possible - they play very dirty.

I like the Cha Cha team, and the older couple, and I do like Rob and Amber - they definately know how to play the game. The Hillbillies annoy me.

I think as the weaker teams drop out, it will get more interesting....


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Gotta love John Vito's comments about team Romber, something like, "I'm a little tired of Rob and Amber, and I bet so is the rest of America."  :up: SLAM!


Uh huh, look who finished first and who won't be on next week's show. Gotta what what you say. 

I think it's hilarious to hear teams refer to other teams (from different seasons) by their nicknames. It's almost like they hang out here or something.

One thing I fear is what happened on the Survivor All-Star season. A lot of players seemed to come back as magnified parodies of themselves (Richard Hatch in particular). Like they tried to play up the characteristic that had come to define them and in the process failed to be interesting. I don't see much evidence of that in this first episode, in fact some teams like Terry & Ian and Kevin & Drew are muted versions of their past persona, but it's something to be wary of.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Looks like Terri had some work done.


Yeah, I hardly recognized her.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Yeah, I hardly recognized her.


I hardly recognized Jill. Thought John Vito got a new partner at the last moment.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Inundated said:


> What, it couldn't be Mirna and Schmirna, or Dave and Mary - aka "We already won just by meeting Rob-n-Ambuh"?


So what is the origin of the "Mirna and Schmirna" nickname? Is it like the "Meredith & What's-Her-Name" thing?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah I THINK Mirna and Charla and Terri and Ian ran the race together last time. the nickname carried over.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

katbug said:


> I really wish they'd have taken a cue from Big Brother Allstars and let the public vote for who we wanted to see as real "All Stars". I can't stand half of the teams, especially Kevin & Drew, Mirna and Charla, and Rob & Amber.


I am not sure about the others, but I can practically guarnatee that if America voted, Rob and Amber would still be in.


uncdrew said:


> I missed Team Guido first time around.
> 
> Tonight they didn't bug me. Seemed good natured, had fun, etc. I don't like the team name, but they seemed fine.
> 
> So what made people dislike them their first time? Too affectionate? Played mean? Got lucky?


They were mean and nasty. They actually played pretty well, but they were hatefull.



Inundated said:


> I'd have to agree with most of your list. The problem could just be that the folks were either not available or not interested. Or, they're not together or don't want to be together for this race.
> 
> There has to be an explanation for Dave and Mary being on.
> 
> Colin and Christie are a notable absent team. I didn't really like them, but they'd be a much better and more competitive choice than many of these people. Kris and Jon? Another popular team which would have been a good addition. And if you're gonna stock up the "Hot Female" teams, why not Lena and Kristy, who got everyone's sympathy for drawing the bad, uh, straw at the hay roll?


I am pretty sure I read that Cristy is pregnant so I can see that not working. I do think Lena and Kristy would have been good.

I thought it was still funny that even in the All Stars, there were still 3 teams right off the bat basically fighting it out to come in the latest.

As far as Drew and Kevin, while they were idiots since they could have chnged the tire pretty quickly and they took a risk of getting stuck in a place they could not change it, in general I have no problem with them driving the car like that. Heck, If I was in the Race, I would drive the car until the engine blew if I thougth it would give me an advantage or keep me from losing.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

JETarpon said:


> Looks like Terri had some work done.


Here's Teri and Ian then and now:











flyers088 said:


> I hardly recognized Jill. Thought John Vito got a new partner at the last moment.


and John Vito and Jill, then and now:


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

markz said:


> So far I am tired of Mirna (She's the tall one, right?) She annoys the heck out of me. She is using a foreign accent when speaking English to the foreigners.
> 
> I am sick of Mary & Dave already too. She is such a ***** to him.
> 
> And I might be the only one rooting for Rob-n-Ambuh! They are the best racers!


Yes.

Yes.

Yes.

Plus, I don't know what's up with Drew and Kevin. I liked them a lot the first time but I find Kevin really annoying this time.

Team Guido knows that they were perceived badly last time due to the sneaky stuff they tried so I think they'll act nicer this time. They didn't need to be nasty before and it didn't work.

Rombah is hitting their stride early. I hope they continue to do well.

I enjoyed watching Uchenna and Joyce do poorly, there are probably the worst team ever to win. The really just keep sliding by until the miracle flight and then were lucky to find a cabbie who understood the clue in Miami.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Inundated said:


> Kevin and Drew became popular, if I remember right. I remember when they did a cameo appearance in Family Edition, and everyone was all excited about it.
> 
> My "start" season was TAR5, tho.


They were popular long before that. They did a bunch of appearances on the old Rosie show and even had their own reality show where they did a bunch of different jobs although I can't recall what network it was on or when.

The odd thing is they were much nicer and more fun the first time. I think they're sort of phoning this one in.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Lee L said:


> I thought it was still funny that even in the All Stars, there were still 3 teams right off the bat basically fighting it out to come in the latest.


As with all seasons, how close they actually were is never shown unless they are literally neck and neck.

Sometimes, what they show as close with the editing turns out to be much more. You don't always know how far back they are until the next day when they give the departure times.


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

I really liked Kevin and Drew the first time too. The fact that they showed so much of them last night (which I think led to them showing a bit more of the unflattering side of them), leads me to believe they'll be knocked off quickly.

And yes, I do think they're kind of phoning in it. Too bad.


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Gotta love John Vito's comments about team Romber, something like, "I'm a little tired of Rob and Amber, and I bet so is the rest of America."  :up: SLAM!


Only, he is completely wrong. They are still quite popular and the biggest draw for this season of TAR. Also, they are way more interesting and popular than John Vito the moron will ever be. ..... SLAM!


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, no comments on how Rob held the shuttle for Team Cha-Cha? Rob even said, that's the first nice thing he's ever done on a race.

Regarding the tire, talk about taking a chance...what if after they finished the Detour they had to drive another hour to get to the Pit Stop? They were lucky they only had to walk because there was no way that vehicle was going much further than it did.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

GerryGag said:


> Wow, no comments on how Rob held the shuttle for Team Cha-Cha? Rob even said, that's the first nice thing he's ever done on a race.


I thought that he tried to get the driver to leave, realized that it wouldn't happen, then told him to stay. It appeared to the other team that he held it for them, but he really tried not to.


----------



## Tulsawatcher (May 26, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Looks like Terri had some work done.


Exactly what I was thinking - I kept trying to get a closer look every time she was on camera. Definitely something had changed.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

GerryGag said:


> Regarding the tire, talk about taking a chance...what if after they finished the Detour they had to drive another hour to get to the Pit Stop? They were lucky they only had to walk because there was no way that vehicle was going much further than it did.


I think they did the right thing... as evidenced by the many high speed pursuits televised lived in LA, you can go for miles on a tire rim at very high speeds. I thought they might get stuck in the water, but they did ok. If they have to drive after the detour, then they change the tire then... no time lost.

As well as romber performed, I am very very very very surprised they went for the needle in a haystack challenge. Isn't that like rule #1 of TAR??? Don't do the needle in a haystack challenge. 3 hours!!??? And all the other teams knew better. they are lucky they had a 3 hour lead. 3 hour lead??? wow, that's impressive in it of itself.


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> I think they did the right thing... as evidenced by the many high speed pursuits televised lived in LA, you can go for miles on a tire rim at very high speeds. I thought they might get stuck in the water, but they did ok. If they have to drive after the detour, then they change the tire then... no time lost.
> 
> As well as romber performed, I am very very very very surprised they went for the needle in a haystack challenge. Isn't that like rule #1 of TAR??? Don't do the needle in a haystack challenge. 3 hours!!??? And all the other teams knew better. they are lucky they had a 3 hour lead. 3 hour lead??? wow, that's impressive in it of itself.


I dont think they said they spent 3 hours doing this. I think they said they would spend 3 hours doing it if they kept going.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone else find it odd there wsa no road block this leg? It seemed pretty short for a first leg to me.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Freshman JS said:


> I dont think they said they spent 3 hours doing this. I think they said they would spend 3 hours doing it if they kept going.


I think this is right.

And hosling the bus, he did ask the guy to wait, and even said that it almost killed him to be nice. But I guess he thought it may be worthwhile to build some goodwill early, when he can afford to.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> Anyone else find it odd there wsa no road block this leg?


Not really. Race 10 was actually the first time they showed a road block on the first leg of the race (Race 1 had one but it didn't air -- according to the Wikipedia recap: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Amazing_Race_1).

I think because there are so many teams to introduce/follow on the first leg, they've typically cut out the first leg road block.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Go Barbie Twins!!
Go Rob and Amber

Team Kentucky can go home next week, along with the little person.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

Anyone know how much they got paid to come back? Do you think they get more the longer they stay in it? (besides the million, of course)

Also, the reason for the Guido hate... They played dirty. They physically pushed players, blocked entry ways and honestly thought an other team was going to beat them up. Faulty memory but I think it was after they pushed Emily's mom.

Team Cha Cha Cha was the exact opposite. They took time out to enjoy the race. Went shopping and had espresso DURING a leg of the race and managed to avoid elimination. Very laid-back racers. They had style and a kindness to each other and the other teams.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

lodica1967 said:


> Anyone know how much they got paid to come back? Do you think they get more the longer they stay in it? (besides the million, of course)
> 
> Also, the reason for the Guido hate... They played dirty. They physically pushed players, blocked entry ways and honestly thought an other team was going to beat them up. Faulty memory but I think it was after they pushed Emily's mom.
> 
> Team Cha Cha Cha was the exact opposite. They took time out to enjoy the race. Went shopping and had espresso DURING a leg of the race and managed to avoid elimination. Very laid-back racers. They had style and a kindness to each other and the other teams.


That's what I don't get. Team Guido plays dirty-people hate them.

Rob plays dirty-and people love him! I don't get it at all. These are all the same people that would be tricked by him if they were on the show with him. Trust me, I know plenty of people like Rob in real life and they're all *******s. Why would you want an ******* to win this as well?


----------



## Freshman JS (Nov 8, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> That's what I don't get. Team Guido plays dirty-people hate them.
> 
> Rob plays dirty-and people love him! I don't get it at all. These are all the same people that would be tricked by him if they were on the show with him. Trust me, I know plenty of people like Rob in real life and they're all *******s. Why would you want an ******* to win this as well?


When did Rob/Amber get into a physical altercation with another team? When did they violate the rules?


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> That's what I don't get. Team Guido plays dirty-people hate them.
> 
> Rob plays dirty-and people love him! I don't get it at all. These are all the same people that would be tricked by him if they were on the show with him. Trust me, I know plenty of people like Rob in real life and they're all *******s. Why would you want an ******* to win this as well?


Rob played a different kind of dirty. He played a mental game, telling people the wrong info, telling locals not to help other teams etc.. I never felt that Rob would physically assult another team.

Team Guido was very physical with thier dirty play. Whole different thing in my book.

Just FYI, I have no love for Romber but do think they are good gamers.

Edited to add: Rob and Amber seem to always have one thing the others don't.. LUCK. They get the faster cab driver, a local to help them etc... I think their luck and ruthless nature both help them get ahead in the race. I don't remeber any other team being that lucky that often!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> Rob plays dirty-and people love him! I don't get it at all. These are all the same people that would be tricked by him if they were on the show with him. Trust me, I know plenty of people like Rob in real life and they're all *******s. Why would you want an ******* to win this as well?


Rob does not play dirty, he plays smart! He knows the rules and he uses them to his advantage. I never remember him jumping in front of other players, threating other plays, or breating Amber.

The funniest things is that two of my favorite teams are so-called "dirty players" Romber and the Blondes.


----------



## rjay717 (Nov 18, 2005)

Phil was obviously given a voice in picking the teams. From a TVGuide interview:

_I was asked to submit a list of teams, so I put forward 15 teams. Ten of those that were picked were on my list. That's a good sign. The one team I didn't pick was Eric and Danielle, because I didn't think of that new combination, which actually is a really good one._

Full interview is here.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Did anyone else notice that Phil said at the beginning that at each pit stop, the last team to arrive WILL be eliminated??? No more non-elimination, give me all your money and beg tomorrow pit stops.

lal


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

lalouque said:


> Did anyone else notice that Phil said at the beginning that at each pit stop, the last team to arrive WILL be eliminated??? No more non-elimination, give me all your money and beg tomorrow pit stops.
> 
> lal


He said 8 of the pit stops are predetermined eliminations. How many teams are there? There must be some non-eliminations with that number, right?


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> He said 8 of the pit stops are predetermined eliminations. How many teams are there? There must be some non-eliminations with that number, right?


11 teams are in the Race. 8 eliminations would leave 3 teams for the finale.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Wasn't paying attention too closely last night. Did Romber have bags they carried with them in the first leg? On their stupid Fox TV reality show (I feel dirty for watching it) there were planning on carrying no bags in order to gain an advantage. Amber wasn't too keen on the idea but wondering if Rob won out??


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

When he was doing his "this is the pit stop for this leg of the race" spiel, he said "the last team to check in _will_ be eliminated," rather than the usual "...may be eliminated." That may be what confused lalouque.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

InterMurph said:


> I thought that he tried to get the driver to leave, realized that it wouldn't happen, then told him to stay. It appeared to the other team that he held it for them, but he really tried not to.


Amber is the one that told the bus driver to not stop. Rob, then said to wait for the other team since they had followed them to the airport.

And I haven't seen anyone getting all upset about the Kentucky couple lying about the flights. Although I have seen a few mentions in this thread of Rob-n-Ambuh giving out false information on their previous season.

That kind of goes against this:



spikedavis said:


> That's what I don't get. Team Guido plays dirty-people hate them.
> 
> Rob plays dirty-and people love him! I don't get it at all. These are all the same people that would be tricked by him if they were on the show with him. Trust me, I know plenty of people like Rob in real life and they're all *******s. Why would you want an ******* to win this as well?


I guess if you are a Rob fan, you see it one way, but if you dislike Rob, you see it another way.

I am a Rob-n-Ambuh fun, so I see people slamming Rob for doing something and letting others slide for the same thing!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Did the team KY's Mary get her teeth fixed? I don't remember them being so straight last time. She is still the same rude, lazy person she was before. 

This race should solidify Romber as the best team racers in TAR history. (watch them get eliminated next week )

So far, I like the beauty Queens, Romber, Eric/Danielle

On my dislike list are Kevin & Drew and . . . . . 

the rest of them I'm still deciding.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Let's see, Rob holding a bus for another team, and Mary lying to another team. has the earth gone off it's axis?

I didn't realize when reading the list of people who would be participating that there were a lot of seriously competitive teams running this race. I've been watching since the middle of season 1. I do remember the Team Guido scuffles. They definitely crossed the line on more than one occasion. Seeing them go up against the blondes, Rob & Amber, and Teri & Ian will be very interesting. I'm disappointed that JV & Jill didn't get to hang around longer. Kevin & Drew really deserved to go first. It really would have been amusing if Rob & Amber had gone first. Something needs to happen to wipe that smug look off his face.

It's going to be an interesting season. Go Team Cha Cha Cha!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Also, a note that CBS.com is once again doing the "Return of the Racers" blog where former Racers comment about each episode. There's only one post so far, but it usually gets pretty active.



macquariumguy said:


> I think it's hilarious to hear teams refer to other teams (from different seasons) by their nicknames. It's almost like they hang out here or something.


A lot of them actually have hung out together. Apparently there are parties for fans that take place while the finale is airing. They are usually attended by former racers, so a lot of these people have probably interacted before even if they didn't race together.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

For those that haven't watched "Rob and Amber: Against the Odds" on Fox Reality, the last episode deals with Rob and Amber getting the call asking to be on Amazing Race and a backpack strategy I think they are using. Here is a quick recap for those that didn't watch the show:



Spoiler



At first, Rob wanted to do it, Amber said no. Then the next morning Amber wanted to do it, but Rob changed his mind. They decided to do it (obviously) but mentioned they, and every other team, were always slowed down putting their backpacks in the trunks of the cars, and had trouble at times finding space in the overhead bins on the airplanes. So they wanted to eliminate that and carry only one small backpack with a small amount of clothes, that could fit on their lap in a taxi. Watching the show, it looked like they could be using that strategy, although I only saw a few quick shots with them and their backpack.

Also, when Rob told his agent that they were going to do the show, he also said "Tell them they better not pull and **** with the airplanes this time, ok?". While that may have been just a general comment, I would guess it most likely had to do with the final leg on their last race where the jetway magically re-connected to the plane for Uchenna & Joyce.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

I agree with the person who says that Rob/Amber play smart. They don't argue on camera (not that they have power over that - what's on camera, that is) and they know when to give up on a task (though last night they should never have tried the search the big field for crap task).

The Beauty Queens and Team Romber are the only teams that race for all the marbles the entire time.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> yeah I THINK Mirna and Charla and Terri and Ian ran the race together last time. the nickname carried over.


I'm still confused abut the "Mirna and Schmirna" nickname. Did another contestant mispronounce it on their original season?


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

First of all Amber is hot!

Getting that out of the way, the only thing that Rob ever did that would be considered even close to cheating, and it wasn't cheating just using the rules to their advantage, was purposely taking the penalty when not eating the meat in their season.

Teams have done far worse things than Rob, yet he gets singled out, and I don't even think people know what their reasoning is. Probably that they've been on too many reality shows.

They're really one of the only teams that can be considered all-stars, since they did race very well, and did come in second.

The teams I usually root for are the teams that aren't horrible to each other, and they are one of the few who haven't.

-smak-


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

flyers088 said:


> Wasn't paying attention too closely last night. Did Romber have bags they carried with them in the first leg? On their stupid Fox TV reality show (I feel dirty for watching it) there were planning on carrying no bags in order to gain an advantage. Amber wasn't too keen on the idea but wondering if Rob won out??


I was wondering the same thing but didn't notice last night. On Against the Odds they did talk about this, and I think in the end Amber convinced him to maybe just carry one small bag. I am a Rob-Amber fan, but I do think he is too controlling and she usually just gives into him, so I'm definitely curious as to what they did bring!


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Inundated said:


> I'd have to agree with most of your list. The problem could just be that the folks were either not available or not interested. Or, they're not together or don't want to be together for this race.


I completely get that some teams might not be available to race again -- but if all you can get is a vast majority of teams that were not even able to make it to the final leg of their season -- then you don't do an All-Star show.

It may be semantics -- but how can you consider this show All-Stars?

More like Retreads -- but I guess that wouldn't bring in the viewers...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

In the voiceover over the speed boats Phil said something about "These are the cream of the crop." and I 'd


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

smak said:


> Getting that out of the way, the only thing that Rob ever did that would be considered even close to cheating, and it wasn't cheating just using the rules to their advantage, was purposely taking the penalty when not eating the meat in their season.


I've seen only a few TAR episodes, but I did see a bunch of this season, and this episode was one of them... to me this move by Rob showed that clearly Romber, love them or hate them, are playing at a whole other level than the rest of the teams that I've seen :up: :up: :up:

I certainly wouldn't want to hang out with them (well, not Rob anyway  ) but there's no question they're a formidable pair and they know how to play these games without cheating, but still taking every advantage they can find. I definitely respect that.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I just re-watched the episode (wife missed it last night) and it appeared that Rob had a backpack and Amber did not. Also, I saw at least one scene in a taxi where Rob had the pack on his lap. I never saw them getting in and out of a car trunk, but with this many teams you only get to see fragments. I'm sure we'll know in the next couple episodes.

I gotta agree that being able to consistently get out of a car and _run_ could be huge.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

That is the thing about Rob. He thinks outside the box. The thing with taking the penalty was brilliant. And this backpack thing could end up being valuable. One of the guys with a huge backpack could not even keep up with Myrna! He is always thinking about how to change the situation of stretch the rules to his advantage. That is what makes him a great racer (and he is, whether you love him or hate him).


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Let's see, Rob holding a bus for another team, and Mary lying to another team. has the earth gone off it's axis?


I think the one difference (and a minor one at that) is that Rob usually withholds information from EVERYONE and is strictly a competetive advantage. Mary, OTOH, only withheld the flight information from the blondes strictly because they didn't like the Blondes. They immediately told another team (don't remember who) about the earlier flight. They withheld the information purely out of spite.

However, everyone has their own opinions of specific teams and our persecptions of that team is colored by our own opinions.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> I just re-watched the episode (wife missed it last night) and it appeared that Rob had a backpack and Amber did not. Also, I saw at least one scene in a taxi where Rob had the pack on his lap. I never saw them getting in and out of a car trunk, but with this many teams you only get to see fragments. I'm sure we'll know in the next couple episodes.
> 
> I gotta agree that being able to consistently get out of a car and _run_ could be huge.


If I remember correctly from the episode this might have been the final strategy they discussed. Bring one small bag they would be able to keep on them at all times. I remember in the first season (IIRC?) teams were mailing their stuff home so they would have nothing to carry on the last couple of legs. So the strategy while not anything new is a good idea by Romber.


----------



## jurysch (May 18, 2005)

I don't think there's any denying that Rob & Amber are great racers. To be honest though, I don't know how much I really care about that fact though.

It seems to be relatively common for the majority of this board to dislike any TAR teams that are overly smug and don't hide the fact that they're relatively full of themselves. I don't quite understand why Rob & Amber get a pass from this by a lot of fans of the show.

Is it because they met on a reality show and subsequently found love and got married? I guess that's relatively cute, but why does something like that make us overlook the fact that Rob's a total d*ck 95% of the time? Amber's quiet and cute, but she feels like she has to be in tune with her husband, so she ends up spouting off smug remarks like he does.

Racing (or surviving?) skills aside, what is there to like about Rob? Granted, I assume many of you would come down and make fun of my Texan accent, but what's with that horrible Boston accent? No offense to anybody from that region, but there is a reason a lot of people reference "Rob & Ambuh." You have to admit, some of the "racing" in TAR is a bit of a joke, limited by flights, morning event opening times, etc. I think because of that, we really like this show because of the characters on it -- that's the entertaining aspect of the show that keeps us coming back. With that in mind, what is it about Rob that we (meaning CBS) find so appealing? Does CBS just edit things so that every single clip he's in he's saying something overly-competitive and cliche into the camera?

Am I really the only one that feels this way? I can't believe how much face time these two (yes yes, they are a cute couple) get throughout their "15 minutes" of reality show fame. Argue all you want, but I honestly would have preferred an overly aggressive Colin & Christie over Rob & Amber yet AGAIN.

Pardon the rant, I'm just not too down with this All-Stars stuff so far.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

jurysch said:


> but what's with that horrible Boston accent? No offense to anybody from that region, but there is a reason a lot of people reference "Rob & Ambuh."


Having lived around Boston for about 20 years, I don't even notice he has an accent. Yes, people do talk like that over there.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I guess it's only an accent when it's from somewhere else from where you live  

I like Romber because they are good competitors - you see smug, I see a strategist. 

But Colin and Christy? You've got to be kidding me, I'll take "smug" anyday over whinny bratty.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

jurysch said:


> Granted, I assume many of you would come down and make fun of my Texan accent, but what's with that horrible Boston accent? No offense to anybody from that region, but there is a reason a lot of people reference "Rob & Ambuh."


There's nothing "with" the accent. He's from Boston, that's all. Having lived in the city my entire life, I don't even notice his accent (mine is probably more noticeable than his). I wouldn't come down on you for your Texan accent, its where you're from and therefore part of your character. So shush.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

I'm with you, jurysch.

I didn't want the Super Survivor Celebrity Couple on TAR the first time, and I certainly hoped to never see them again once it was over. 

It's enough already with those two -- I don't find them the least bit charming, cute or entertaining. But somebody over there at CBS sure does.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> That is the thing about Rob. He thinks outside the box. The thing with taking the penalty was brilliant. And this backpack thing could end up being valuable. One of the guys with a huge backpack could not even keep up with Myrna! He is always thinking about how to change the situation of stretch the rules to his advantage. That is what makes him a great racer (and he is, whether you love him or hate him).


... and what would make it more fun for me is if all teams were people thinking like that.

Trying to predict what others would do, trying to get an edge.

But instead we seem to have a team of All Stars -- that can't read a map.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> I'm with you, jurysch.
> 
> I didn't want the Super Survivor Celebrity Couple on TAR the first time, and I certainly hoped to never see them again once it was over.
> 
> It's enough already with those two -- I don't find them the least bit charming, cute or entertaining. But somebody over there at CBS sure does.


I'm there too. I don't like them much.

I don't really dislike them. Just like some of the other personalities and stories much more.

To me, they're not especially intelligent (though more so than some other teams, but that isn't saying much), or personable, or kind, or endearing. Nothing about them makes me pull for them.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I just think they've stretched their 15 minutes of fame to the breaking point.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I think CBS was smart in casting ROMBER yet again.

It gives a bunch of us someone to root FOR and a bunch of us someone to root AGAINST. There's not a whole lot of middle ground with them. Most people either LIKE them or DISLIKE them. There isn't a whole lot of people who are indifferent to them.

I don't have the energy to go back and check, but I bet you if we cut out every post in this thread that either commended or complained about ROMBER, half the thread would be gone.

We have spent a lot of time talking about THEM on this forum every time they are cast. That translates to buzz about the show.

I would also bet that some people are more likely to watch the show because they are on it. I bet there aren't too many that were planning to watch this season and then decided not to just because ROMBER was cast again.

That being said, I have watched every reality competition they have been on. I haven't however, watched their wedding special or one single minute of their show. I like to root for them, but am not interested in their life outside of competition.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

markz said:


> I think CBS was smart in casting ROMBER yet again.
> 
> It gives a bunch of us someone to root FOR and a bunch of us someone to root AGAINST. There's not a whole lot of middle ground with them. Most people either LIKE them or DISLIKE them. There isn't a whole lot of people who are indifferent to them.
> 
> ...


Fine -- they can be on the show -- but I'm _not_ calling them ROMBER!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Too bad Kevin and Drew are off to such a lame start... I liked them the first time around. This time Kevin has just been acting like an idiot. (Driving on the rim? What are they going to do when they have to take that vehicle back to the pavement? I'm assuming TAR won't let them fix it during the down time.)

We'll see how it goes. The teams I thought were annoying the first time around are more or less still annoying. I hope Charla & Mirna are gone soon because they already wore out their welcome the last time around. ROMBER is also a joke. Rob is always foolishly confident but that seems to work out for him for whatever reason. I'm hoping they crash and burn fast, too.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

It wasn't just that Mary lied... but she did a bad job. She "protested too much" by saying what flight was quicker, and the blondes questioned that immediately. Had she just said "we're done, you're next", she wouldn't have raised suspicion and wouldn't have lied. KY got what they deserved by not checking which plane got in first... that's just stupid racing.

I don't like Rob because I remember his tactics during his Survivor appearances. He was a bully then and did threaten physical violence, tho I doubt he would have actually done it. He's very smart, that's for sure, and knows how to use (and nearly abuse) most any advantage, including intimidation. I think Amber had one line during this episode. She knows how to sit back and let him work his magic (just like she did on All-Star Survivor), back him up when needed, and offset some of his crap.  I very seldom hear someone say "I hate Rob and Amber"... it's "I hate Rob".

I couldn't believe TWO teams screwed up and went to the southern entrance... it was spelled out on the clue AND they had a map? GEEZ.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

martinp13 said:


> I don't like Rob because I remember his tactics during his Survivor appearances. He was a bully then and did threaten physical violence, tho I doubt he would have actually done it.


I must be a big fanboy of Rob, I don't remember any physical threats against anyone. 

Care to remind me?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

martinp13 said:


> I couldn't believe TWO teams screwed up and went to the southern entrance... it was spelled out on the clue AND they had a map? GEEZ.


Didn't Kevin & Drew, Jill & Jon Vito and Mirna & Shmirna all go to the south?

The whole Mirna and Shmirna thing - I don't recall if it had anything to do with people not quite knowing what their names were at first, but after a while people didn't really care for them, and that was a derogitory way of referring to them. Just one of those 'developed' nickname things.

I think one of the big differences between the 'dirty play' of Romber and Team Guido was that Rob does that stuff and is more or less being playful/strategic and is not mean about it whereas Team Guido were just pr1cks.

By the time Kevin & Drew got to the final challenge, their SUV was beyond just changing the flat tire, wasn't it? I don't suppose it matters, but is there a difference in your vehicle having a mechanical problem, and deliberately ruining it? If there had been further driving required after completing the task, I imagine they would have been given a new vehicle, but I don't know that I would agree with that as it would have still been drivable if they had fixed the flat.

In those California car chases, after driving a while once the tire is blown out, the rim generally doesn't function a whole lot longer. I can't believe their SUV would have faired mych differently.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> By the time Kevin & Drew got to the final challenge, their SUV was beyond just changing the flat tire, wasn't it? I don't suppose it matters, but is there a difference in your vehicle having a mechanical problem, and deliberately ruining it? If there had been further driving required after completing the task, I imagine they would have been given a new vehicle, but I don't know that I would agree with that as it would have still been drivable if they had fixed the flat.
> 
> In those California car chases, after driving a while once the tire is blown out, the rim generally doesn't function a whole lot longer. I can't believe their SUV would have faired mych differently.


when you change the tire, you change out the whole rim...

at least that's how i do it

and i've seen cars go over 30 minutes after going over spike strips...sparks and smoke and all... at 80-100 mph on city streets. probably not good for the wheel alignment or shocks, but the car holds up pretty well...

let's put it this way... spike strips don't do a great job of stopping would-be fleers, if one is determined.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

InterMurph said:


> I'm still confused abut the "Mirna and Schmirna" nickname. Did another contestant mispronounce it on their original season?


There's a 'Happy Days' episode where Richie and either Potsie or Ralph go out w/ two exchange students named Mirna and Schmirna. Pretty sure that's where it's from.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I think one of the big differences between the 'dirty play' of Romber and Team Guido was that Rob does that stuff and is more or less being playful/strategic and is not mean about it whereas Team Guido were just pr1cks.


I think you're pretty much onto it, but Smug Rob doesn't work on ME, at least. Then again, I'm not racing...despite repeated requests by a certain Future TAR Partner. 

And Dave and Mary (I think it was mostly Mary) lying about the flights? Just stupid, and karma bit 'em pretty quickly. I have no love lost for that team, either.

Look, I'm one of the targets for those who like Rob-n-Ambuh, even though I've admitted many times that they're a very good team and I don't really "hate" them. But admit it...they don't do "All-Stars" without them.

Even if some of the teams they wanted didn't, couldn't or wouldn't make it...Rob-n-Ambuh's presence makes or breaks this season for CBS. Without them, we'd probably have a traditional season 11 - like 12 will apparently be.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Inundated said:


> Even if some of the teams they wanted didn't, couldn't or wouldn't make it...Rob-n-Ambuh's presence makes or breaks this season for CBS. Without them, we'd probably have a traditional season 11 - like 12 will apparently be.


I agree with that.

CBS definitely believes that we all need to see Rob and Amber for yet another season's worth of reality television -- but if you can't get the other teams who have proven that they also know how to participate -- then it's really not All-Stars -- so a traditional season would have been just fine.

Seeing Rob and Amber's competition (with the exception of Uchenna & Joyce and maybe the Blondes), I don't see them having too much trouble winning this thing, unless they make a HUGE mistake.

Last summer's Big Brother All Stars was boring. From what I've heard Survivor All Stars was not very good (I don't watch it), and the one time that TAR veered off the path (Family TAR) it was their most unwatchable and uninteresting season. Last night's episode reminded me of those unsuccessful seasons. If it continues to be the "Rob and Amber Show", I won't be sticking with it. They turn my stomach. And then I'll see ya for Season 12.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> If it continues to be the "Rob and Amber Show", I won't be sticking with it. They turn my stomach. And then I'll see ya for Season 12.


The thing is - I actually liked TAR7. It was one of the better seasons...certainly better, for example, than every season which followed (even the non-family 9 and 10). Despite Rob-n-Ambuh.

I don't hate them as racers or even TV characters, and they're a competitive team. Like you, my problem with them is CBS' anointing them as some sort of Reality TV Superstar Couple, and I do think they're pushing their 15 minutes and then some.

That said...they're not the biggest problem so far this season, by far. At least three teams should fall into a hole and never return.

I'd actually be OK with them winning with the current list of competitors. Then, if they win the thing, maybe they'll swear off Reality TV forever...or at least TAR, since they will have *won*, and have no reason to show up again if there's a TAR All-Stars 2 or something...

I'm guessing this will be a one-time thing, tho. Like you, I like the regular seasons.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

lodica1967 said:


> He said 8 of the pit stops are predetermined eliminations. How many teams are there? There must be some non-eliminations with that number, right?


Yep. There are generally either 12 or 13 episodes. Since the trend in the last few seasons has been to have a two-part leg near the end of the run, that would still leave a need for ten pit stops. Even if there are only twelve episodes, there would need to be at least two non-elims. Notice that Phil never said the exact number of pit stops; he only said that 8 of the pit stops are eliminations.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

My favorite line was said to Rob & Amber on the airport shuttle. "So, you guys have your own reality channel now."


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Amber:" When you ask who we look forward to racing against, there's not really anybody. But for the other teams, they all want to race against us." 

Pretty smug.

Oh, and I am hoping that at the start of the next leg, Kevin and Drew open their clue and it says "You must now drive yourself back to Quito, a distance of 65 miles". Then Kevin and Drew look at that tire on their car.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

scottykempf said:


> Amber:" When you ask who we look forward to racing against, there's not really anybody. But for the other teams, they all want to race against us."
> 
> Pretty smug.


Aren't they spot on in their analysis? Is it smugness when you're 100% correct?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Aren't they spot on in their analysis? Is it smugness when you're 100% correct?


I agree with this. As I recall, after they showed the clip of Amber making this comment, they showed clips of several teams stating that Romber would be their toughest competition.
So she WAS correct in her statement...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

markz said:


> So far I am tired of Mirna (She's the tall one, right?) She annoys the heck out of me. She is using a foreign accent when speaking English to the foreigners.


I really dislike them too.  And yes, Mirna is the tall one.

As for her accent, though, her bio for this new season doesn't say it, but neither she nor Charla were born here. From their Season 5 bio:



> Both are Armenian and were born in the same hospital in Syria, one month apart. They emigrated to the United States when they were young children.


So, while her accent does seem to come out more when she's talking to foreigners, I don't think it's totally fake.  I notice it sometimes when she's just talking to Charla.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I agree with this. As I recall, after they showed the clip of Amber making this comment, they showed clips of several teams stating that Romber would be their toughest competition.
> So she WAS correct in her statement...


Other teams might say they are tough competition but that doesn't mean they want to choose them to race against.

And saying that they have NOBODY they want to race against and saying everyone would pick them *IS* smug. If someone else said it, it wouldn't be. But it is arrogant when you say it yourself.

I don't hate them, but I don't have any desire to root for them either.


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

First of all, being a Boston native my entire almost 50 years, an accent is an accent, no matter which part of the country you are from. Why is his Boston accent so grating to some? I don't think he exaggerates it, it is what it is! Anyone watch the movie 'The Departed'? Matt Damon and Mark Wahlberg's accents were not phony! It is an accent people...get over it!!

I read an article with Rob and Amber. They are riding the reality money train for as long as it will take them. As long as Producers will continue to pay them to "play" in front of the cameras, they'll continue to take a paycheck. Why not? If someone is going to give you money to continue your 15 minutes, wouldn't you take it? Why not? He's in construction by trade. It's not like he's going to starve later on.

Don't count out Amber as having smarts. Just because Rob is more vocal, I believe they are a team and working together. She did, after all, get the Survivor group to hand her over $1m over one of the best players to play the game.

I was very disappointed by Drew and Kevin. I'm not sure a lot of you realize that they came in 3rd in their season. The were good racers, albeit lucky a lot of the time. Drew looked bored to tears! I think they actually wanted to be eliminated.

Team Guido has mellowed with age. They were nasty with a capital 'N', and I believe only 2nd to HHSNBN as to most hated team ever on AR.

Joyce and Uchenna should not be in this race.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Joyce's hair looks terrific after re-growing from being shaved in their prior race! I like it a lot better than before it was all cut off.

Just had to mention that.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Damn golf!!!!

I was surprised to see, was it Eric, and a Barbie hook up and they're still together. Glad to see the beauty queens back, really like them.

I think Rob and rubbed off waaaay too much on Kim, er, I mean, Amber.  She's turning into beyotch royalty.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

martinp13 said:


> I couldn't believe TWO teams screwed up and went to the southern entrance... it was spelled out on the clue AND they had a map? GEEZ.


Well, it's even dumber. If you look at a map of Equador, they had to pass the road to the north entrance to get to the road to the south entrance. The park is due south of Quito.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> Joyce's hair looks terrific after re-growing from being shaved in their prior race! I like it a lot better than before it was all cut off.
> 
> Just had to mention that.


It's been cut a few times since then, that was two years ago. I think she just decided that it looked good short.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> Joyce's hair looks terrific after re-growing from being shaved in their prior race! I like it a lot better than before it was all cut off.
> 
> Just had to mention that.


+1 That cut is stunning on her.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Honora said:


> My favorite line was said to Rob & Amber on the airport shuttle. "So, you guys have your own reality channel now."


My favorite line was when Kentucky accidentally called them, "Rob and Kim".

I'm sure it bruised their big ego that someone could actually get their name wrong.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

CharlieW said:


> I'm sure it bruised their big ego that someone could actually get their name wrong.


Yea, they seemed all broken up over it.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Yea, they seemed all broken up over it.


Not broken up -- but it was sort of funny to see all of their fellow reality show types kissing up to them and when it was Kentucky guy's turn to do his sucking up, he botched up Amber's name.

I'll try to do a better job at keeping my anti-Rob & Amber bias in check as the season goes along -- I don't want to be a show-crapper.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I like Rob and Amber fine. They are media hogs, to be sure, but also very good racers. I do wish that discussion about them did not consume 75% of all the TAR threads, though. That was true last time they raced, and it looks like the trend will continue. I'd rather just discuss what happens on the show than endlessly debate the Rob/Amber phenomenon.

Man, Mary is an idiot. It's one thing to lie to people, but why bother lying when you are immediately going to get caught? Like other racers are just going to take her word for it instead of confirming which flight arrives first, when they are about to talk to a ticket agent.  

Kevin and Drew seem in pretty sad shape. 

Go Oswald & Danny!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> Not broken up -- but it was sort of funny to see all of their fellow reality show types kissing up to them and when it was Kentucky guy's turn to do his sucking up, he botched up Amber's name.


And remember, one of them (not sure if it was Dave or Mary, think it was Mary) who said that meeting Rob-n-Ambuh was worth it alone.

Egads. Why are they even THERE? I mean, they can fawn and kiss up to R-n-A and all that, but to say meeting them made it all worthwhile to be there? Yipes. Even if it's just kissing up, ugh.



Again, I don't blame Rob-n-Ambuh for, as put above, "riding the Reality TV train". Heck, anyone would, as long as CBS etc. are willing to throw money at you, why not take it? But...at some point those 15 minutes will be over.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Inundated said:


> Again, I don't blame Rob-n-Ambuh for, as put above, "riding the Reality TV train". Heck, anyone would, as long as CBS etc. are willing to throw money at you, why not take it? But...at some point those 15 minutes will be over.


I think we need to start saying their *hour* is soon to be up


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Aren't they spot on in their analysis? Is it smugness when you're 100% correct?


+whatever

I don't get all the hatred that's been on this board for years aimed at Rob and Amber. They've never shown themselves to be anything but hard working competitors that know how to adapt and succeed.

Is there some reason for this hatred? Jealousy?

And I'll second the request for no more "Romber"nonsense. It's almost annoying as "sammich"


----------



## 979hkz (Jul 11, 2006)

Actually hour and 15 minutes.
1st 15 minutes - 1st Survivor appearance
2nd 15 - Survivor All-Stars
3rd 15 - Amazing Race
4th 15 - the wedding (Jump the Shark moment)
5th 15 - AR All Stars

Maybe they'll show up on the apprentice next.


And btw, I'm rooting for them. They're easily the most likable team out their now.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

montag said:


> And I'll second the request for no more "Romber"nonsense. It's almost annoying as "sammich"


Get some lunch, you might be happier. I have a suggestion . . .


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

979hkz said:


> Actually hour and 15 minutes.
> 1st 15 minutes - 1st Survivor appearance
> 2nd 15 - Survivor All-Stars
> 3rd 15 - Amazing Race
> ...


Don't they have some kind of poker show on the Fox reality show too?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> Joyce's hair looks terrific after re-growing from being shaved in their prior race! I like it a lot better than before it was all cut off.
> 
> Just had to mention that.


to each his own, I guess...I thought she looked horrible...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> to each his own, I guess...I thought she looked horrible...


Me, too -- kinda butchered.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

montag said:


> And I'll second the request for no more "Romber"nonsense. It's almost annoying as "sammich"


Add "Rob-and-Ambuh" to that list.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ruth said:


> I like Rob and Amber fine. They are media hogs, to be sure, but also very good racers. I do wish that discussion about them did not consume 75% of all the TAR threads, though. That was true last time they raced, and it looks like the trend will continue. I'd rather just discuss what happens on the show than endlessly debate the Rob/Amber phenomenon.
> 
> Man, Mary is an idiot. It's one thing to lie to people, but why bother lying when you are immediately going to get caught? Like other racers are just going to take her word for it instead of confirming which flight arrives first, when they are about to talk to a ticket agent.
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes and yes! I agree to all of the above.

I find Rob and Amber entertaining enough, although I don't want them to win because it will only make them even more insufferable and extend their one hour even longer. But I hate how much emphasis is put on them, by the Amazing editors and the Amazing fans (here and elsewhere). I don't watch Survivor so I had no idea who they were before TAR and don't really understand why they are the focus of so much attention.

Mary is an idiot, yes.

I had forgotten how much I disliked Mirna and boy, she was annoying right off the bat. It isn't her natural "accent" that grates (which is barely noticeable imho) -- it's her insistence on speaking fakely accented pidgin English to the locals instead of making an effort to learn some basic phrases in the foreign language. _Too leettle of the rapido!! _ Yeah, that's helpful, Mirna.  Man, I can't stand her. And she was all, "we have an advantage because we get along so well with the locals." Ugh. STFU, Mirna.

I loved Kevin and Drew the first time around, but boy, they aren't aging well. I think they really had forgotten how physically demanding the race is, and like most of us, they didn't realize how out of shape they've become as they're slouching into middle age. They weren't in that great of shape the first time around, but they are really slow now.

Go Team Cha Cha Cha!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Don't they have some kind of poker show on the Fox reality show too?


"Rob and Amber against the odds"

So, I think that makes it 1.5 hours of fame now.

15 minutes each for their first appearance on survivor them their
15 for Survivor AS
15 for Tar 7
15 for Wedding
15 for Against the odds
15 for TAR AS.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I must be a big fanboy of Rob, I don't remember any physical threats against anyone.
> 
> Care to remind me?


I remember it from All-Stars, or maybe Marquesas, but couldn't find a mention of it on the site. Of course I could be wrong, but it sticks in my brain.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

martinp13 said:


> I remember it from All-Stars, or maybe Marquesas, but couldn't find a mention of it on the site. Of course I could be wrong, but it sticks in my brain.


I even checked with the resident Survivor expert here at work and she had no idea what your were referring to. She in not a fan of Rob/Amber.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

979hkz said:


> Actually hour and 15 minutes.
> 1st 15 minutes - 1st Survivor appearance
> 2nd 15 - Survivor All-Stars
> 3rd 15 - Amazing Race
> ...


Fixed your post


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

OK, I'm giving up on my quest to see the last 1/2 hour of the premiere (damn CBS and their golf!). 

Someone give me the short version of what happened.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

4(?) of the teams went to the South Entrance of the park instead of the North Entrance. They had to then work there way back up to the north end to where they needed to be. Those 4 were, I think, Mirna and Charla, John Vito and Jill, Drew and whats-his-name, and Kentucky.

Rob and Amber finished the leg first. John Vito and Jill were eliminated.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

lalouque said:


> Did anyone else notice that Phil said at the beginning that at each pit stop, the last team to arrive WILL be eliminated??? No more non-elimination, give me all your money and beg tomorrow pit stops.
> 
> lal


That's not what he said.



Phil said:


> Now as you know, at the end of each leg of the race there is a pit stop. Eight of these pit stops are elimination points, so you need to get to them as fast as you can because if you are last, you will be eliminated.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> "Rob and Amber against the odds"
> 
> So, I think that makes it 1.5 hours of fame now.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that Rob was also on Sci Fi Investigates, basically ghostbusting.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

cpalma said:


> Don't count out Amber as having smarts. Just because Rob is more vocal, I believe they are a team and working together. She did, after all, get the Survivor group to hand her over $1m over one of the best players to play the game.


It also helped that Lex was one of the dumbest players to play the game.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Don't forget that Rob was also on Sci Fi Investigates, basically ghostbusting.


Wow.

Their overexposure is even worse than I realized.

Here's hoping for a wrong turn or a broken down vehicle.

(I know I promised -- but I just can't help it.)


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

laria said:


> Add "Rob-and-Ambuh" to that list.


Ooops, sorry about that. I tend to stick with nicknames for TAR teams.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

Didn't Phil say something about the all stars teams being the "best of the best." Okay then. One team needed their hand held half the time last race (thanks, bros.). Another team was frozen and didn't even make it to the finish line in time to join the others. Yet another team wasn't even a previous team, but half a team merged into one (wish the real other half would have been included). We have not the required one, but two gay teams this time. And "Amba" was quick to say they wouldn't care to race against anyone, but ask anyone and they'd say they'd love to race against Rob & Amber. She's such a modest lady. Get 'em Charla and Mirna. Dustin, call me sometime.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Double-Tap said:


> And "Amba" was quick to say they wouldn't care to race against anyone, but ask anyone and they'd say they'd love to race against Rob & Amber. She's such a modest lady. Get 'em Charla and Mirna. Dustin, call me sometime.


Modest or not, all the other teams made a point of saying that they wanted to race against Rob and Amber. Like em, hate em, but they are one of the best teams ever to run the race. The only reason they didn't win was due to a completely odd airplane thing. When that happened, they were way ahead and should have won.

Even with that, they were very innovative in how they ran the race and that along with good physical skills will take them a long way.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Even with that, they were very innovative in how they ran the race and that along with good physical skills will take them a long way.


from what I understand, Rob and Amber had some tricks that nobody had thought of in 6 seasons of TAR...that is quite impressive...and Rob said that they have new tricks for this season as well...can't wait to see those...

if they come up with new tricks, my hat is off to them...


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Anubys said:


> from what I understand, Rob and Amber had some tricks that nobody had thought of in 6 seasons of TAR...that is quite impressive...and Rob said that they have new tricks for this season as well...can't wait to see those...
> 
> if they come up with new tricks, my hat is off to them...


I think they had a couple ideas, but I think luck got them through a lot of it. They got the right driver MANY times and in a few of the random detours/road blocks that involved luck, they got it.

Of course, having everyone wait 4 hours at that eating comp was good.. luckily everyone was stupid and gullible.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

newlyweds?? it's been over a year why don't they just list them as reality game players....


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

NJChris said:


> I think they had a couple ideas, but I think luck got them through a lot of it. They got the right driver MANY times and in a few of the random detours/road blocks that involved luck, they got it.


well, where there was an abundance of cabs, you can certainly pick a better driver...people seem to just jump into the first cab...I travel a lot and when I'm in a hurry, I pick the driver that is young and aggressive to get to places quickly...

the idea of befriending a local and having them take you everywhere was also new, as far as I could tell...which I think was brilliant...it's what I always do...talk to the taxi driver, ask a lot of questions (heck, they usually give you the best rates on black market money exchange)...

but then again, you're arguing with someone who does not believe in luck


----------



## Rojma (May 18, 2002)

cpalma said:


> I was very disappointed by Drew and Kevin. I'm not sure a lot of you realize that they came in 3rd in their season. The were good racers, albeit lucky a lot of the time. Drew looked bored to tears! I think they actually wanted to be eliminated.


Kevin & Drew came in 4th in the first season, not 3rd. Team Guido came in 3rd in the first season (stuck in Alaska). With that said, I also liked them in season one. They do look at bit slower now though and unfortunately I think they will probably be eliminated soon.


----------



## Rojma (May 18, 2002)

I personally didn't think that John Vito and Jill were All-Stars, so I wasn't disappointed to see them go, but was surprised that they came in after Mirna & Smirna, Dave & Mary, and Kevin & Drew. The latter two espeically seems to be slow and not very good racers.

Regarding the term All-Star, I think it applies more to personalities and not how well they did in the race the first time around.


I also read that one of the possible reasons that Colin & Christy are missing is that Christy is pregnant.

But where oh where are Kris & Jon?????


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Anubys said:


> the idea of befriending a local and having them take you everywhere was also new, as far as I could tell...which I think was brilliant...it's what I always do...talk to the taxi driver, ask a lot of questions (heck, they usually give you the best rates on black market money exchange)...


The idea of "befriending a local" is totally NOT new.

There was "Fern" who in season 2 was invited to tag along with Team Cha Cha and help them navigate. Any racer who is a fan of the show (like Romber) would know that finding a Fern to guide you around town can be mighty helpful. Lots of teams have done it since then.

It's amazing how many people around the world will just hop into a car with complete strangers and guide them around town, but maybe it's the camera crew tagging along that makes them feel safe.  Most teams will offer money to a Fern, but a lot of them seem to do it without any money changing hands, just a thank you and a hug.

I can't remember anything "new" or noteworthy that anything Rob or Amber did on the show, other than the meat incident. Convincing others to take the penalty was a good strategy. Everything else they did has been done before (afaik) but Rob was just very brash in his "do anything to win" mentality and up front about it.

I find him amusing and charming, so his competitive attitude didn't grate so much for me as it did when other teams tried it. But what I like most about him is the way he treats Amber. He is supportive of her and he doesn't blame her and scream at her when things go wrong, which is the most annoying quality in a racer imho.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> That's what I don't get. Team Guido plays dirty-people hate them.
> 
> Rob plays dirty-and people love him! I don't get it at all. These are all the same people that would be tricked by him if they were on the show with him. Trust me, I know plenty of people like Rob in real life and they're all *******s. Why would you want an ******* to win this as well?


Smeeking here . . . 
Perhaps it's because when Rob does it, he acknolwedges it (to the audience). There's a mischievous twinkle in his eye. When Team Guido does it there's a sense of self righteousness and denial. Just guessing.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Don't forget that Rob was also on Sci Fi Investigates, basically ghostbusting.


I watched the first episode because I like Rob.  It was a terrible show.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Don't forget about "Rob To The Rescue", a feature he did on the CBS Early Show. I'm not sure how many episodes he did, but here's a write-up:

http://www.realityblurred.com/realitytv/archives/survivor_all_stars/2005_Nov_22_rob_cbs_early_show


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

I can totally get why a lot of people don't like Rob. He is no doubt full of himself. He's just like Hatch. You either really like him or really don't. I personally like both of them. I hated Hatch on the first season of Survivor, but a subsequent re-viewing of season 1 gave me total respect for his game. I feel the same about Rob. He's a competitor, and as such will do anything within the rules to gain an advantage. That's what any type of competition is all about. Even in golf where honesty is so highly regarded and people call violations on themselves, you still do anything WITHIN THE RULES to win.

As for why I think Rob and Hatch are okay and don't like someone like, say, Team Guido? I can't say. There might be differences in how they compete, but not enough to justify like or dislike in my opinion. At the end of the day, they're all trying to win. It's not the gay thing, because Team Cha Cha Cha is also one of my favorites (and probably the team I will be rooting for along with Romber). It just comes down to personalities I guess. Some people you get along with (or think you would get along with) and some people you don't. It happens every day.

And speaking of Rob quitting the food challenge in his season, the real genius of that whole challenge is that he managed to talk the next team behind him into quitting as well, virtually guaranteeing him a spot at the mat in front of someone.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

CharlieW said:


> How can you do All Stars and not have Jonathan and Victoria, Flo and Zach, Freddy and Kendra, Chip and Reichen, Colin and Christie?


I may be smeeking, but Victoria recently had a baby.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

DeeDee said:


> I may be smeeking, but Victoria recently had a baby.


The whole idea of HWSNBN reproducing completely wrecks my stomach.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Inundated said:


> The whole idea of HWSNBN reproducing completely wrecks my stomach.


They just keep breeding and breeding... ugh! 

I was hoping they'd bring back KKKendra and spent a LOT of time in Africa.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Just some additional info - my friend who works on the show told me that they really wanted to get Colin and Christie back, but it was a no-go. I also asked him why in the world team KY was in, and he said that they were actually one of the most popular teams ever. I don't know how they gauge popularity, but apparently they made it.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> Here's hoping Team Guido outwit and humilate Boston Dummy.


I wouldn't hold your breath for that.

Team Guido looks like Team Cryptkeepers.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Modest or not, all the other teams made a point of saying that they wanted to race against Rob and Amber. Like em, hate em, but they are one of the best teams ever to run the race. The only reason they didn't win was due to a completely odd airplane thing. When that happened, they were way ahead and should have won.


A few teams throughout the years have dominated and appeared unbeatable, coming in first place or the top few on a number of legs. But we know that doesn't amount to much on the last leg of the race. All Uchenna & Joyce did was get on the same aircraft as R&A, so at that point they were even. If R&A had been superior racers it shouldn't have mattered. U&J even lost time getting to the finish line by trying to collect money to pay the cab driver, if I recall. I don't know if I would have made that gesture when $1 mil. was on the line. That's the way the race is and probably a big reason why I like to watch. It all comes down to an innocent taxi ride or a case of divine intervention holding a departing aircraft to board two more people. The TAR people swear they had nothing to do with making the latter happen, btw.



> Even with that, They were very innovative in how they ran the race and that along with good physical skills will take them a long way.


Oh, they are obviously one of teams everyone wants gone on TAR 11 asap. I don't hate them, I just get a little tired of hearing how wonderful they are, usually coming from their lips. I suppose they have used their charisma and charm in ingenious ways, true. You'd have to admit their celebrity status from Survivor had something to do with their prodigious good luck, at least last time.

Regardless if R&A are asked for autographs on this one, the teams that seem to get the breaks are the ones who abduct a local and use them to find their way to the next destination. My only question is how do these poor stranded locals get back home?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

ced6 said:


> I also asked him why in the world team KY was in, and he said that they were actually one of the most popular teams ever. I don't know how they gauge popularity, but apparently they made it.


When Oprah gives you a house, it's a sign that you're popular.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Inundated said:


> I did love the line from Cha-Cha-Cha - "we've heard of Rob-n-Ambuh, of course, we live on this planet".
> 
> I wonder if the Rob-n-Ambuh Obsession will become as much a factor in this season as it was in TAR7, at least early on? It doesn't seem like it's really as big a deal this time...maybe because it's kind of hypocritical coming from 10 other teams who've already been on national TV.


The other best line was "So, you're Rob and Amber... I understand you have your own TV Network"


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

wendiness1 said:


> I think Inundated's right. They probably made a list of "all stars" and several couldn't -participate for various reasons. So we get what we get.
> 
> I still like Uchenna and Joyce but I do have a problem with one team having already one once.


I also have a problem with Uchenna and Joyce, but not because they were the previous winners...

It could be my personally judgementalness towards them, but when they said that they are having marital problems and are close to no longer being together over failed invetro, that bothers me a bit. Granted, I haven't ever been in that situation, but I do know that I love my wife even moreso now after my son was born, and if she weren't able to have become pregnant, I wouldn't love her any less. It seems as if their relationship wasn't as strong as they think it is if this is actually a major rift and point of contention where it's close to ending the relationship.

:down: to Joyce and Uchenna


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> I'm with you, jurysch.
> 
> I didn't want the Super Survivor Celebrity Couple on TAR the first time, and I certainly hoped to never see them again once it was over.
> 
> It's enough already with those two -- I don't find them the least bit charming, cute or entertaining. But somebody over there at CBS sure does.


They pull in viewers much more than a Collin and Christy would...

Don't know what it is - perhaps is the "every" man aspect of Rob that appeals to so many. He's just "some guy" that people identified with who got "the girl".

Perhaps people want to see themselves actually being "that guy" and winning "the girl" through him and his experiences. I don't think anyone would argue that Rob is PhD material, and I think that's what makes him appealing. He's street-smart, shrewd, and I think that there are a HUGE number of people that identify with him because of it.

You get all the couch racers who say "I'd do that", and "I can do that" and "I woulda done it this way" - and a lot of times, that follows Rob's path, so there's the identification and appeal right there...

That's why they're being put on TV by CBS. That's why they are the largest draw on television right now.

They put viewers butts in the seat, and regardless of which "side" of the fence you're on, you're talking about it, and therefore, doing your own brand of advertising for the show.

Currently right now, they've got the "IT" factor, and the Entertainment industry needs to take advantage of that as long as they can...

At least they're not on RoadRules or other contrived made-up show - they're making smart decisions on what, when, and how they expose themselves media-wise.

Put aside your personal dislike for them, their accent, or whatever, and look at it from a business perspective. Rob and Amber are GOLD right now. And, if they play their cards right, they can continue to be golden...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I must be a big fanboy of Rob, I don't remember any physical threats against anyone.
> 
> Care to remind me?


I'm trying to remember any instances like that too...

I can't, for the life of me, come up with one...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

ElJay said:


> Too bad Kevin and Drew are off to such a lame start... I liked them the first time around. This time Kevin has just been acting like an idiot. (Driving on the rim? What are they going to do when they have to take that vehicle back to the pavement? I'm assuming TAR won't let them fix it during the down time.)


I'm hoping that there's a rule that you must take your own vehicle you brought in from the previous leg through the next vehicle change.

The ?blondes? got into a wreck, but it was superficial and simply a "fender bender". Them taking another vehicle didn't make a difference as opposed to what they did which was completely hose the rim and likely axle as well depending on how long they drove like that (which could have been shorter than we're made to think).

If they take a different vehicle and saddle one of the other teams with their tire-less one, something will need to be completely clarified rules-wise by the producers...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

scottykempf said:


> Amber:" When you ask who we look forward to racing against, there's not really anybody. But for the other teams, they all want to race against us."
> 
> Pretty smug.


Why is it smug when it's totally accurate? Not all of the racers, but at least 4 teams shown specifically said or intimated that they want a shot at Rob and Amber.

Who do Rob and Amber have to fear of the current racers? Maybe Joyce and Uchenna (previous winners), maybe the Blondes, maybe Cha-Cha-Cha... after that, I don't think anybody else is even in those four's league...

Mirna/Schmirna? Please. Guido? Please. Hicks? Please. Minor league vs. major league. Players vs. wannabes. Contenders vs. pretenders.

It's not smug when you're right. Amber was 100% correct in her statement, and realizes that they are the marked targets (once again).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Double-Tap said:


> The TAR people swear they had nothing to do with making the latter happen, btw.


Of course they do - they have to considering if they made ANY other comment, it would be considered "tampering" and could jeopardize all future reality television shows...

I'm not saying that they DID have something to do with it, but they have no other option other than to emphatically deny any tampering whatsoever...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> They put viewers butts in the seat, and regardless of which "side" of the fence you're on, you're talking about it, and therefore, doing your own brand of advertising for the show.


wow, 99% of your posts were smeeks! 

this comment reminds of a poll done about Howard Stern a long time ago...people who loved him listened to 2 hours a day...people who hated him listened to 2.5 hours a day!


----------



## Andrew_S (Nov 12, 2001)

Double-Tap said:


> A few teams throughout the years have dominated and appeared unbeatable, coming in first place or the top few on a number of legs. But we know that doesn't amount to much on the last leg of the race. All Uchenna & Joyce did was get on the same aircraft as R&A, so at that point they were even. If R&A had been superior racers it shouldn't have mattered.


U&J should never have been on that flight. How many airlines let passengers on a flight once the door has been closed and the plane is in the process of leaving the gate? That entire episode reeks of tampering to put together a good finale. R&A were comfortably beating everyone in that season of TAR, and in the final 30 minutes of the show something like that happens to let another team win. Don't let the results fool you, they were far and away the better team and are probably at the top of the list for the entire run of the show.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> If they take a different vehicle and saddle one of the other teams with their tire-less one, something will need to be completely clarified rules-wise by the producers...


There are now 10 teams left, and there were 11 cars in the previous leg. So nobody will be saddled with the tire-less car.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> wow, 99% of your posts were smeeks!


guilty as charged... I guess that's what happens when I don't check the thread for a couple of days after it's airing...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

By my recollection, the rim did not seem to be ground down to nothing and appeared to be turning after the tire carcas broke free, so I would bet the vehicle is still driveable once the spare is put on, which should take all of 5 minutes with the rear mounted spare those cars have.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Andrew_S said:


> U&J should never have been on that flight. How many airlines let passengers on a flight once the door has been closed and the plane is in the process of leaving the gate? That entire episode reeks of tampering to put together a good finale. R&A were comfortably beating everyone in that season of TAR, and in the final 30 minutes of the show something like that happens to let another team win. Don't let the results fool you, they were far and away the better team and are probably at the top of the list for the entire run of the show.


Same thing with Dustin and Kandace, they had one of those suspicous equalizers as well.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Lee L said:


> By my recollection, the rim did not seem to be ground down to nothing and appeared to be turning after the tire carcas broke free, so I would bet the vehicle is still driveable once the spare is put on, which should take all of 5 minutes with the rear mounted spare those cars have.


it doesn't matter if the rim is cracked in half, as long as the axle is intact. you change out the entire rim when you change a tire...

that's why it was a good decision to keep going... worst case, you have to change the tire eventually... (check that... worst case is getting super stuck in mud, but that was a risk they took), best case, you save time like they did. you can go for miles on a flat tire... you just risk ruining the rim, which they didn't care about.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Assuming you haven't damaged the differential enough to preclude driving whatever distance is to be driven in the next leg...

But what's to preclude the team from involing the "broken car" rule and getting a fresh one delivered?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Andrew_S said:


> U&J should never have been on that flight. How many airlines let passengers on a flight once the door has been closed and the plane is in the process of leaving the gate?


Yeah, don't you people watch How I Met Your Mother?


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> Yeah, don't you people watch How I Met Your Mother?


I was trying to remember where I recently saw two tv characters denied entry from a flight for being late...thank you!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> it doesn't matter if the rim is cracked in half, as long as the axle is intact. you change out the entire rim when you change a tire...
> 
> that's why it was a good decision to keep going... worst case, you have to change the tire eventually... (check that... worst case is getting super stuck in mud, but that was a risk they took), best case, you save time like they did. you can go for miles on a flat tire... you just risk ruining the rim, which they didn't care about.


I agree. I was only using the rim being in good shape meaning it was at least turning the whole time so hopefully the rest of the drive train is intact.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Lee L said:


> I agree. I was only using the rim being in good shape meaning it was at least turning the whole time so hopefully the rest of the drive train is intact.


I remember last season when the Dustin and whatshername had their fenderbender and the next morning they ditched the car that had the dent and went with a car with no dent. I wonder if this same scenario will occur this year. They ran, on foot, from the road block to the mat so it's possible that the same vehicles will be used to get from the pitstop (which was at the roadblock?) to where ever the next destination is. I'd be upset if I were stuck with that car...


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

But weren't the guys with the flat tire one of the last teams to arrive? That means they will be one of the last teams to leave, so there are only going to be a few people that could possibly get stuck with that car. I can't remember the finishing order, but I thought they were one of the last teams.

Bryan


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bacevedo said:


> But weren't the guys with the flat tire one of the last teams to arrive? That means they will be one of the last teams to leave, so there are only going to be a few people that could possibly get stuck with that car. I can't remember the finishing order, but I thought they were one of the last teams.
> 
> Bryan


they were one of the teams that used the south entrance and decided to cut through the park instead of around...so they did finish at the end of the pack...but like another poster said, with one team eliminated, there's one extra car available...

I thought teams would get penalized for not following the instructions, which I thought mandated they enter from the north entrance...


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> they were one of the teams that used the south entrance and decided to cut through the park instead of around...so they did finish at the end of the pack...but like another poster said, with one team eliminated, there's one extra car available...
> 
> I thought teams would get penalized for not following the instructions, which I thought mandated they enter from the north entrance...


I don't think they were instructed to use the north entrance, I think it was suggested that it'd be faster/quicker/easier to use the north entrance...


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

bacevedo said:


> But weren't the guys with the flat tire one of the last teams to arrive? That means they will be one of the last teams to leave, so there are only going to be a few people that could possibly get stuck with that car. I can't remember the finishing order, but I thought they were one of the last teams.
> 
> Bryan


or they could use the eliminated team's car. they are entitled to a working car... no one says where it has to originate from.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> When Oprah gives you a house, it's a sign that you're popular.


Oprah? I thought it was Rosie on the View?


----------



## KnitBunny (Dec 14, 2004)

wendiness1 said:


> Smeeking here . . .
> Perhaps it's because when Rob does it, he acknolwedges it (to the audience). There's a mischievous twinkle in his eye. When Team Guido does it there's a sense of self righteousness and denial. Just guessing.


Exactly! I just recently saw the rerun of the one where Guido plots (in front of the camera) to block the other teams, gets in their way, shoving ensues, and then turns to the camera in the confessional and denies doing it on purpose. They could have said "We wanted to slow them down but never meant for it to get physical. I hope Emily's mom is okay." Lying to us in the audience isn't a strategic move to win the game.

Rob would wink at the camera, shrug, and remind us that they're all playing to win.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> It could be my personally judgementalness towards them, but when they said that they are having marital problems and are close to no longer being together over failed invetro, that bothers me a bit. *Granted, I haven't ever been in that situation*, but I do know that I love my wife even moreso now after my son was born, and *if she weren't able to have become pregnant, I wouldn't love her any less.* It seems as if their relationship wasn't as strong as they think it is if this is actually a major rift and point of contention where it's close to ending the relationship.
> 
> :down: to Joyce and Uchenna


I have no idea what is going on between Joyce and Uchenna now, but what you are suggesting about Uchenna "loving her less" because she can't have children is totally unfair. If anything, I got the impression that the stress on the relationship was caused because they kept trying in vitro and Joyce did not want to give up on her dream of having her "own" children.

When they visited that orphanage and Joyce was so enchanted with the children, she said she had some sort of epiphany about adopting, but now that they are still talking about in vitro again a few years later, apparently she didn't. So the more likely scenario is that Uchenna may be tired of pouring tens of thousands more dollars into IVF (do you know how expensive IVF is?) and wants to adopt, but Joyce, for whatever reason, doesn't want to give up the IVF or doesn't want to adopt.

Infertility can put unbelievable stress on a relationship and it is totally unfair to imply (or infer) that Uchenna loves his wife less because she can't conceive. (To use a fictional example, infertility ended Charlotte's marriage on _Sex and the City_, and that had everything to do with Charlotte being obsessed with having a baby and not her husband's loving her less.)

Anyway, I like J&U and I appreciate that they've been so open about their problems with infertility, a fairly common problem hat a lot of people obviously don't know much about.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I also have a problem with Uchenna and Joyce, but not because they were the previous winners...
> 
> It could be my personally judgementalness towards them, but when they said that they are having marital problems and are close to no longer being together over failed invetro, that bothers me a bit.


I couldn't quite believe that comment, either... If their relationship isn't very good to begin with, why are they trying so hard to have a kid? I don't get it. Would having a kid suddenly make them a wonderful couple and erase all of their problems? Seems like it would add more problems IMHO.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

ElJay said:


> I couldn't quite believe that comment, either... If their relationship isn't very good to begin with, why are they trying so hard to have a kid? I don't get it. Would having a kid suddenly make them a wonderful couple and erase all of their problems? Seems like it would add more problems IMHO.


Without knowing the complete details of their problems, it could also mean that the stress of trying to have children could be putting additional stress on their marriage. Even people with love each other 100% can get frustrated with each other when under a lot stress.

Personally I hope they work it out as they seem like a very nice couple.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

RBlount said:


> Without knowing the complete details of their problems, it could also mean that the stress of trying to have children could be putting additional stress on their marriage. Even people with love each other 100% can get frustrated with each other when under a lot stress.
> 
> Personally I hope they work it out as they seem like a very nice couple.


See, I guess I'm just different...

If I were sterile, or my wife was sterile, I don't love her any less, nor think any different of her, nor love her in any different way...

It seems like this whole "stress on the marriage" thing is something that I just don't get... Especially based on the ability to procreate. Now - if it was infidelity, that I could get behind and empathize and understand - but because IVF doesn't work, I just can't comprehend how that puts stress onto and into a marriage. It certainly can't (in my eyes) be the problem, but it certainly (again, my view) amplify something else...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> If I were sterile, or my wife was sterile, I don't love her any less, nor think any different of her, nor love her in any different way...


So if your wife spent $100,00 on something you thought was a complete waste of time, and did it even though you asked her not to, you don't think that would put any stress on the marriage?

And if your wife cried night after night, in agony over the children she can't have, and nothing you said could make it any better, you don't think that would put any stress on the marriage?

And this continued over several years, and she became increasingly frustrated and depressed, and the bills for IVF kept mounting with absolutely no success, you don't think this would put any stress on the marriage?

Infertility can put all kinds of stress on a marriage and IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH LOVING YOUR WIFE LESS. It can be complete agony for years and years for some people, with many rounds of IVF treatment, endless shots of hormones, and nothing but pain and frustration for everyone. I know one husband who begged his wife to stop with the IVF, told her he would be happy with just her if the two of them never had children, and she almost divorced him because he wanted to give up. He didn't stop loving her, he just hated to see her in so much pain and misery.

Where are you getting that Uchenna loves his wife less because she can't conceive? You keep saying that and it's just preposterous and based on NOTHING that either of them has ever said, either on TAR or in interviews or anywhere else that I know about.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Where are you getting that Uchenna loves his wife less because she can't conceive? You keep saying that and it's just preposterous and based on NOTHING that either of them has ever said, either on TAR or in interviews or anywhere else that I know about.


I'm talking about my situation, it could be that Joyce is loving him less because he's unable to produce productive sperm for all I know - I'm only talking about the situation as it would relate to me. You're right - we don't know. What we do know is that them not having a child has put an extreme strain on their relationship (their words in the interview).

Clearly, this is BEYOND a sensitive subject for you, so I'm gonna not speak of it anymore...


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Actually, it's not sensitive for me at all. But it is for a lot of people, and it's unfair and inappropriate to jump to wild and offensive conclusions based on nothing. And Uchenna and Joyce are real people, not fictional characters. 

I'd have the same response if someone said "I hate Rob because he beats Amber and is so abusive towards her. I personally wouldn't beat my wife, but that's just me."


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> it's unfair and inappropriate to jump to wild and offensive conclusions based on nothing.


I strongly disagree that my conclusion is "wild" and "based on nothing".


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry for my late entry to the thread, but I was out of town last weekend and just got to watch it today. Here are my responses to some of the previous comments:


jurysch said:


> I don't think there's any denying that Rob & Amber are great racers. To be honest though, I don't know how much I really care about that fact though.
> 
> It seems to be relatively common for the majority of this board to dislike any TAR teams that are overly smug and don't hide the fact that they're relatively full of themselves. I don't quite understand why Rob & Amber get a pass from this by a lot of fans of the show.
> 
> ...


I really dont get what people dislike about Rob. He actually comes off as really likeable to me. I think most everything he says is done with his tongue planted firmly in his cheek, and if you dont like him it comes off as smug, but if you do like him you realize hes just playful. Overall, he just seems like a fun-loving guy. Hes an excellent racer, reads people very well, and is a master manipulator. Sure, hes overexposed, but I dont begrudge him that. Most of us would follow the exact same path if given the opportunity.



CharlieW said:


> Last summer's Big Brother All Stars was boring. From what I've heard Survivor All Stars was not very good (I don't watch it), and the one time that TAR veered off the path (Family TAR) it was their most unwatchable and uninteresting season. Last night's episode reminded me of those unsuccessful seasons. If it continues to be the "Rob and Amber Show", I won't be sticking with it. They turn my stomach. And then I'll see ya for Season 12.


The reason they do All Stars is because people want to see their favorite teams again. And most viewers enjoy it because right off the bat we know all the teams rather than it taking several episodes to figure out who everyone is. Im thrilled that they decided to do All Stars, and while I would have made a few different casting decisions, I think about 75% of the teams are great choices.



macquariumguy said:


> Joyce's hair looks terrific after re-growing from being shaved in their prior race! I like it a lot better than before it was all cut off.
> 
> Just had to mention that.


Really? Both my wife and I commented that she looked great with long hair and looked great with the shaved head, but the in-between look was not flattering at all.



Double Tap said:


> Didn't Phil say something about the all stars teams being the "best of the best." Okay then. One team needed their hand held half the time last race (thanks, bros.). Another team was frozen and didn't even make it to the finish line in time to join the others. Yet another team wasn't even a previous team, but half a team merged into one (wish the real other half would have been included). We have not the required one, but two gay teams this time. And "Amba" was quick to say they wouldn't care to race against anyone, but ask anyone and they'd say they'd love to race against Rob & Amber. She's such a modest lady. Get 'em Charla and Mirna. Dustin, call me sometime.


Did I read that correctly? Someone is actually rooting for Mirna and Schmirna? How can you stand them?



pdhenry said:


> Assuming you haven't damaged the differential enough to preclude driving whatever distance is to be driven in the next leg...
> 
> But what's to preclude the team from involing the "broken car" rule and getting a fresh one delivered?


They may have been able to call for a new car when they got a flat. However, they were in the middle of that national park, probably at least 50 miles from anywhere, and it would have taken at least an hour for a fresh car to get there. It would have been much faster to change the tire than wait for a new car, but it was even faster still to just drive on the rim, especially on a dirt road. The only real worry about driving on the rim is ruining the rim itself. However, its much less likely to be ruined by soft dirt and mud than by pavement, so its probably not even in that bad of shape.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I also have a problem with Uchenna and Joyce, but not because they were the previous winners...
> 
> It could be my personally judgementalness towards them, but when they said that they are having marital problems and are close to no longer being together over failed invetro, that bothers me a bit. Granted, I haven't ever been in that situation, but I do know that I love my wife even moreso now after my son was born, and if she weren't able to have become pregnant, I wouldn't love her any less. It seems as if their relationship wasn't as strong as they think it is if this is actually a major rift and point of contention where it's close to ending the relationship.
> 
> :down: to Joyce and Uchenna


Wow, you couldn't be more wrong about this. There are fewer things harder on a marraige than not being able to have kids when you really want to (obviously losing a kid is one of those things). Thank God I'm not in that situation but I do know of others and it's a very difficult thing to handle. I've also learned not to judge others where I'm not in that situation. A lot of it depends on how you were brought up, what's important to you, and the people you spend time with. But I can tell you from people I know that when you can't have kids and everyone else has no trouble having many kids, it's a very difficult thing to deal with and can easily end a marraige.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> I strongly disagree that my conclusion is "wild" and "based on nothing".


It may not be wild or based on nothing but it's wrong. Many people get married for the sole purpose of starting a family. It goes hand in hand. It could be as simple as "I want to be with you but I want to have kids more". So if I can't have kids with you then I can't be with you. I'm not saying that everyone thinks like that but a lot of people do and I don't think there's anything wrong with that. The part that I think is wrong is the assumption that relationship trouble that stems from the inability to have kids together implies that there's something otherwise wrong with their relaitionship. It doesn't.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> It may not be wild or based on nothing but it's wrong. Many people *get married for the sole purpose of starting a family*. It goes hand in hand. It could be as simple as "I want to be with you but I want to have kids more". So if I can't have kids with you then I can't be with you. I'm not saying that everyone thinks like that but a lot of people do and *I don't think there's anything wrong with that.* The part that I think is wrong is the assumption that relationship trouble that stems from the inability to have kids together implies that there's something otherwise wrong with their relaitionship. It doesn't.


Wow! I would have to disagree strongly! If the *only *reason a couple is married is to have kids, they should be rethinking getting married in the first place.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

eddyj said:


> Wow! I would have to disagree strongly! If the *only *reason a couple is married is to have kids, they should be rethinking getting married in the first place.


First of all I never said only. You added that. I agree if that was the only reason a person got married then that person will probably have trouble. However, it could easily be the biggest and most important reason a person gets married.

I said people get married for the sole purpose of starting a family. You misunderstood that to mean the only reason to get married is to have kids. Part of starting a family is having a happy and healthy married couple. However, someone might want both that and kids.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I think this has gotten off topic so I'll stop. My initial point was just not to judge others when you're not in that same situation and background.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> First of all I never said only. You added that. I agree if that was the only reason a person got married then that person will probably have trouble. However, it could easily be the biggest and most important reason a person gets married.
> 
> I said people get married for the sole purpose of starting a family. You misunderstood that to mean the only reason to get married is to have kids. Part of starting a family is having a happy and healthy married couple. However, someone might want both that and kids.


If the *sole purpose* is starting a family, then that *does *mean that the only reason is to have kids, and without that one reason, they would not get married. That seems pretty clear to me. But let's just drop this and go back to complaining about Myrna and Schmirna.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

eddyj said:


> If the *sole purpose* is starting a family, then that *does *mean that the only reason is to have kids, and without that one reason, they would not get married. That seems pretty clear to me. But let's just drop this and go back to complaining about Myrna and Schmirna.


Maybe sole purpose was the wrong term. I probably should have said main purpose. But yes, I do agree that there are many people who would not get married if they knew they couldn't have kids and I don't think there's anything wrong with that.

On topic, I think it's pretty clear that Rob and Amber are one of the best racers to be on the Amazing Race.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> On topic, I think it's pretty clear that Rob and Amber are one of the best racers to be on the Amazing Race.


On that, we can definitely agree! Like them or hate them, they are one of the best teams ever.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

HHSNBN? Which team was that?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, _her_ name was Victoria. He was HHSNBN, so HSNBN.


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

I think you mean H*W*SNBN.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Joules1111 said:


> HHSNBN? Which team was that?


As pdhenry mentioned (because it's OK to mention her), HWSNBN was Victoria's partner and over the years, he simply became known as *H*e *W*ho *S*hall *N*ot *B*e *N*amed.


----------

